# Job to take fresh air (helico taxi)



## sunny91 (Apr 1, 2009)

Helicopter transfering linemen from an outside to middle phase of a 345KV line - NOTE: you can't see them, but there are two shield wires above the helicopter. 

Sunny

3 more clips about that work..

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Apr 1, 2009)

Think I'll pass on that kind of job, but that is one hell of a pilot !!

Charles


----------

